#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Страстное Просветление...

## Дима Чабсунчин

Читая темы «Секс» и «Перенесите тему про секс» нельзя не уловить «монашеские вибрации» в высказываниях некоторых участников, и что удивительно, даже у тех, у кого указана традиция «Карма Кагью» и «Дзогчен». Тогда я решил, если не сокрушить, то хотя бы слегка поколебать «монашеские» установки. 

Это так же ответ тем «ханжам», кто критикует Оле за его высказывания в отношении партнерства и сексуальных отношений. Что-то вроде: «А кто ему дал право такое говорить, так учить, так жить…»

Можно понять человека, у которого указана традиция «Гелуг» или «Тхеравада», когда он не соглашается с мнением Оле в  данном  пункте. Это логично, ведь в Хинаяне и сутрической части Махаяны тело считается скоплением нечистот, а сексуальное желание - препятствием на пути. Следовательно, здесь используется метод отречения и противоядий.

Теперь, если мы поднимемся на уровень Тантры, мы увидим, что тело с тигле, ца и лунгами здесь рассматривается как мандала «божества», а основной принцип – чистое видение, когда мы воспринимаем партнера на самом высоком уровне, как Даку (Херуку) или Дакини (Дордже Памо, Ваджрайогини). Именно об этом говорит Оле.

Если мы посмотрим, что пишут Тантры. В Чандамахаросана-тантре мы читаем: 

«Сын царицы Майи (Будда Шакьямуни) оставил 8 000 придворных дам и отправился на берег реки Нарайяна, провозгласил достижение буддовости и так одержал победу над Марой. Вся эта демонстрация аскетизма была исключительно на благо тех, кого вдохновило бы такое проявление непривязанности».

Далее утверждается, что Будда достиг Просветления на самом деле раньше во дворце в результате переживания союза блаженства и пустоты со своей супругой Гопой:

«Вместе с Гопой он испытал блаженство, соединяя алмазный скипетр и лотос, и так обрел плод - буддовость». 

Собеседница Будды – тантрическая форма жены Шакьямуни, Праджняпарамита, - продолжает вопрошать: «Почему первые ученики и прочие злословят о женщинах?»:

Будда отвечает:

«Это свойственно ученикам раннего периода…

 Когда я учу избегать сексуального союза, это для того, чтобы от него отказывались слабые существа. О женщинах говорится с пренебрежением ради учеников с другим уровнем способностей. Этой же истине я учу тайно…»

В той же тантре сказано: «Мужчина видит женщину как божество, и женщина видит мужчину как божество. Соединяя алмазный скипетр с лотосом, им следует таким образом делать подношение друг другу».

А теперь самый важный момент!

«Затем ради достижения блаженства, превосходящего все другие удовольствия, пойми это блаженство как неотделимое от пустоты».

Да будет благо!

----------


## Legba

Дима, Вы спрашиваете, что мешает пребывать в Чистом видении лично мне или вообще? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Главное дело в этой истории....
Не путайте секс мирян и тантрические практики ваджраяны. Это НЕ одно и то же. Да, существуют наставления по карма-мудре, ни один тибетский буддист с этим не поспорит. Если Вы достигли определенного уровня в кериме и дзогриме, получили соответствующие наставления - вперед, кто же спорит. А если нет - остается заниматься сексом так, как это предписано мирянам, только и всего.
Дима и Екатерина Петровна! Вы хоть сами заметили, что явственно на всех окружающих наехали, причем под соусом "Щас они нас обидят!" Ну нехорошо, в самом деле... И оставьте вы традицию Гелуг в покое, если хотите, чтобы никто не трогал "Алмазный путь".

----------


## Fat

> Читая темы «Секс» и «Перенесите тему про секс» нельзя не уловить «монашеские вибрации» в высказываниях некоторых участников, и что удивительно, даже у тех, у кого указана традиция «Карма Кагью» и «Дзогчен». Тогда я решил, если не сокрушить, то хотя бы слегка поколебать «монашеские» установки.


Если я правильно понимаю историю, то начиная с Гомпопы в Кагью введена монашеская дисциплина, а монашеские обеты, что в Гелуг, что в Кагью - одни и те же. Секс для монахов (гелонг) однозначно запрещен. Что касается мирян, то это, в принципе, их личное дело, однако существует т.н. неправильное сексуальное поведение, которое относится к неблагим действиям тела. В карма-кагью лама может быть мирянином.

Однако не стОит забывать, что речь идет о "бытовом" сексе и не путать его с практикой карма-мудры, для которой нужны соответствующее посвящение, передача и разъяснения ну и гуру, конечно.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ага, Гелуг у нас теперь школа сутры. Приехали, всех поздравляю. Палден Лхамо на вас нет с дубиной

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А если нет - остается заниматься сексом так, как это предписано мирянам, только и всего.


А как это предписано мирянам?




> Ага, Гелуг у нас теперь школа сутры. Приехали, всех поздравляю.


Zodpa, не перевирайте мои слова. Я такого не утверждал.

----------


## Толя

Ага. Осталось всего ничего - только получить ванг высшей йога-тантры и соответствующие наставления по практике с мудрой (последнее - гораздо сложнее). После этого приведенные слова станут для вас актуальны. Есть много совершенно "ошеломляющих" упадеш и текстов. Но вот, написанное в них, относится к тем, кто имеет соответствующую передачу... Иначе - это все фантазии.

Зы: Собственно, давно заметил, что Петровна себя совершенно неадекватно ведет. Кидается на всех, хамит. Давайте говорить так, чтобы она чувствовала себя комфортно. Право же - неспокойно, сильные чувства - топливо для инфаркта, как говорит статитстика, а не ваджраяны...  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

1.1.3.	Разврат  
Эти правила касаются мирян. В древние времена, когда в период правления дхармараджи Сонгцена Гампо в Тибете были установлены законы, основанные на десяти благих действиях, существовали правила, соблюдаемые мирянами, и правила, соблюдаемые монахами. Этот раздел посвящен правилам, определяющим поведение мирян. Даже если ты мирянин, надлежит руководствоваться правилами, а монахи должны полностью воздерживаться от половой жизни.
Самая тяжкая разновидность разврата — та, что служит причиной нарушения обетов другим человеком. К развратным действиям относятся рукоблудие; сношения с чужими супругами; сношения с теми, кто уже нанят или оплачен другими; сношения средь бела дня даже между супругами; сношения с теми, кто соблюдает однодневный обет; сношения с больными, с беременными, с теми, кто находится в трауре, во время месячных, с теми, кто еще не полностью оправился от родов; сношения в таком месте, где есть изображения Трех Драгоценностей; сношения с родителями и другими родственниками, с несовершеннолетними, а также сношения через рот и задний проход и т. д. Все это грех разврата, который включает в себя различные действия, рассматриваемые с точки зрения партнера, места, времени и обстоятельств.
СЛОВА МОЕГО ВСЕБЛАГОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ

Более или менее так.  :Smilie:  Если Вас интересуют более подробные наставления, имеет смысл почитать Ламрим Чже Цзонкапы. В Ламриме Гампопы сказано примерно столько-же.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ага, Гелуг у нас теперь школа сутры. Приехали, всех поздравляю. Палден Лхамо на вас нет с дубиной


Но если Вы настаиваете, то я действительно считаю, что в Гелуг упор делается на философию и изучение теории. В известном интервью Оле говорит:

"Источники моих знаний об упражнениях других групп - 16-й Кармапа, Джамгён Конгтрул Ринпоче и Калу Ринпоче. Они все опытные господа, и это их я тут цитирую. Их мнение о Гелугпе - не самое лучшее. Первые двое просто говорили, что Гелугпа обладает только Сутра-Махамудрой, Великой Печатью в плоскости понятий, а не всесторонней передачей. Вообще, все трое говорили, что за время, проведённое тибетцами в северных лагерях беженцев после 1959 года, линии передачи немного перемешались, потому как поневоле живя вместе они использовали всё. Но это никак не меняло основные высказывания этих лам о способности гелугпинцев передавать непосредственный опыт. Гьялцаб Ринпоче, наверное, не пользуется сегодня большим доверием, но в свои лучшие дни он часто говорил, что в Гелугпе, передача передавалась от Далай-ламы обычному человеку - регенту, потом опять Далай-ламе, и снова обычному человеку. Большая часть этой "добродетельной" школы (что означает её название), между прочим, не признаёт Гуру Ринпоче, в первую очередь из-за множества женщин, бывших у него, и, следовательно, у них нет огромной силы его передачи. Продолжать дальше? 

Я доверяю своим учителям. Я уверен, что они передали мне эти сведения сознательно, для тех времён, когда появится необходимость в прояснении ситуации. Сам я не делаю оценок и желаю всем успеха на их пути. Учение Будды безгранично, и я считаю совершенно естественным, что в тибетском буддизме одна школа идёт путём изучения и размышления, а другие ориентируются на опыт и передачу. Это не так, что что-то лучше другого. Просто это разные пути, и если кто-то считает, что что-то подходит ему или ей, то развитие может начинаться. Однако запутывает, когда линии хотят украсить себя чужими перьями, раз что-то только-только появилось у них, как сейчас медитация. И это не обязательно. В Тибете, по словам Калу Ринпоче, гелугпинцы должны были учиться почти 15-20 лет, прежде чем дойдут до медитации, но к этому времени у них появлялась хорошая основа."

----------


## Legba

Ох, Дима, напрасно Вы это....  :Smilie: 
Я Вам ведь все писал на эту тему, с фактами, ссылками...
И про гелугпинские практики Гуру Римпоче....
И про то, что тантрический колледж ЗАКАНЧИВАЮТ через 15 лет....
Ай, ладно.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> 1.1.3.	Разврат  
> Эти правила касаются мирян...


Да это круто! 

Но Оле никогда не учил нас: "занимайтесь рукоблудием, сношениями с чужими супругами; сношениями с теми, кто уже нанят или оплачен другими; сношениями средь бела дня; сношениями с теми, кто соблюдает однодневный обет; сношениями с больными, с беременными, с теми, кто находится в трауре, во время месячных, с теми, кто еще не полностью оправился от родов; сношениями в таком месте, где есть изображения Трех Драгоценностей; сношениями с родителями и другими родственниками, с несовершеннолетними, а также сношениями через рот и задний проход..."  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

А что, в Гелуг практикуют все 6 йог Наропы (С принадлежностью уровня Великой Печати, разберетесь, я думаю=)))... Есть Ямантака, Калачакра, есть Чакрасамвара, Чод, да слушайте, там вообще практик очень много, получить которые в сегодняшнем Алмазном Пути нет вообще никакой возможности... Махамудра есть... Может я не очень информирован, но вот упоминаемая традиция "Сутра-Махамудры"...  А какую Махамудру передает Оле? Только не говорите, что в контексте тантр  :Wink: 

>"...в Гелугпе, передача передавалась от Далай-ламы обычному человеку - регенту, потом опять Далай-ламе, и снова обычному человеку..."

А вот над этим можно и улыбнуться... У скольких Кармап не прервался поток сознания? А?  :Wink:  А этот обычный человек - Панчен-Лама, как я понял. Круто, товарищи... Я после таких заявлений ничему не удивляюсь... Кроме как нытью -"ну сколько можно нас обижать"... Заметно - затюкали монахи со своими ограничениями.  хыхыхы   :d

----------


## PampKin Head

А в чем монашеские тенденции то? Совершенно не заметил такого в двух вышеперечисленных тредах.

То, что нормальный практик не ходит по чувствам своих партнерш, безумно хохоча и пресказывая книжки любимого старшего наставника, - так это благо, а не показатель зашоренности...

Кста... У Гуру Ринпоче есть описание партнерши, подходящей для Карма-Мудры. Рекомендую ознакомится на досуге.

+ Тантра - это экспресс в *двух направлениях*! И куда кто движется - большой вопрос...

----------


## До

Кстати, во время нормального секса традиционно учавствуют - трое. (Догадайтесь кто). Тема третьего не раскрыта? Если первые два, это праджня и упая, то чему соответствует оставшийся?

Толя, Оле передает Махамудру третьего и девятого Кармапы. Первая публичиные курсы, вторая персонально. И вообще у Оле есть очень много передач, многие из которых, (а не только 6 йог), при желании, можно получить.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Друзья! Всё, что я пытался сказать - это то, что существует альтернативная точка зрения на способ, с помощью которого Будда достиг Просветления. Вот и всё!  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Dima Sab, vashi postingi i mnenija kotorye vy ozvuchivaete, so slov Ole koneshno- est' chistoj vody dezinformazija, osparivat' kotoruju uzhe ustali vse. Xorosh tolkat' etu muru o tom chto Geluk -filosfija a "Almaznyj Put'"- tantra. Esli govorit' formalno...to Almaznyj Put' (tm) (ne Karma Kagju) k Tantre imeet malo otnoshenija voobsche, tak kak vo vseh tekstax govoritsya chto "Dver' v Tantru-  tantricheskoe posvyaschenie" , chevo naskolko ya znaju ne delatesya  v Almaznom Puti (tm)...ili? V prochem i filosofii tozhe netu nikakoj, esli konechno ne nazyvat' filosofiej tu otsebyatinu kotoruju publikujut v vashem izdatelstve , nazyvaja eto adaptaziej dlya zapadnyx umov.


Я доверяю своим учителям. Сам я не делаю оценок и желаю всем успеха на их пути. Учение Будды безгранично, и я считаю совершенно естественным, что в тибетском буддизме одна школа идёт путём изучения и размышления, а другие ориентируются на опыт и передачу. Это не так, что что-то лучше другого. Просто это разные пути, и если кто-то считает, что что-то подходит ему или ей, то развитие может начинаться. Однако запутывает, когда * линии хотят украсить себя чужими перьями*, раз что-то только-только появилось у них, как сейчас медитация.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Друзья! Всё, что я пытался сказать - это то, что существует альтернативная точка зрения на способ, с помощью которого Будда достиг Просветления. Вот и всё!


А в чем эта точка зрения?

Что то ни Миларепа, ни Речунгпа в таком стиле не зажигали про "альтернативные" способы!

P.S. А небезызвестный Друкпа Кюнле - и не Карма Кагью вовсе!  :Wink:  Кста... Бывший бхикшу.

----------


## Дзмитрий

> и я считаю совершенно естественным, что в тибетском буддизме одна школа идёт путём изучения и размышления, а другие ориентируются на опыт и передачу. Это не так, что что-то лучше другого.


Ne govorite to o chom ne znaete...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Zodpa, не перевирайте мои слова. Я такого не утверждал.


Вы правы, это я страстно экстраполировал  :EEK!: 
Вообще все что вы тут развели индульгирование чистой воды  :Smilie: 

ЗАчем вам это нужно было? Неужели не понятно, что мы намного круче? (шутка)  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

To Zodpa Tharchin:

Когда я написал "сутрическая часть Махаяны" я вовсе не имел в виду Гелукпу. Она есть и в Кагью.

----------


## Legba

Ребята, хорош.
Про "Алмазный путь" всем все ясно - и сторонникам, и противникам.
Сторонникам посоветовал бы не подчеркивать свою позицию - сами видите, к чему это приводит.
Противники же должны проявить сострадание. Все интеллектуальные доводы и ссылки уже по десять раз приведены, кто хотел услышать - услышал. В конце концов, лучше так, чем кошек на кладбище резать. :Cool:  

Разговор, мне кажется, не стоит выеденного яйца. С правилами для мирян все ясно. Или кто-то хочет обсудить тонкости карма-мудры?

----------


## Дзмитрий

> To Zodpa Tharchin:
> 
> Когда я написал "сутрическая часть Махаяны" я вовсе не имел в виду Гелукпу. Она есть и в Кагью.


Konechno vy nichego ne imeli vvidu, tak kak ne imeete nikakogo predstavlenija o predmete. ZRI V KOREN' !!!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

To Legba:

Пётр, я вообще не собирался "наезжать" на Гелукпу или на кого-то ещё. Это Zodpa Tharchin решил почему-то, что под "сутрической частью Махаяны" я подразумеваю Гелукпу.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Простите меня, я просто по пятницам малость неадекватен бываю  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Пётр, я вообще не собирался "наезжать" на Гелукпу или на кого-то ещё.
Да, то-то все так разоряются. Коллективный неадекват, понимаш. Я уже Вам замечал, что "Горячий трон" вызывает (по понятным причинам), именно такую реакцию. Не надо это цитировать, ради мира на земле  :Wink:  
Давайте уж про секс, что-ли....

----------


## куру хунг

Дима Саб, кстати говоря Вы не хотели бы взять свои слова обратно по поводу наличия у Будды Шакьямуни 500 наложниц, да заодно нехило было бы извениться за дезинформацию у читателей форума, а заодно и осмыслить данную ситуацию в контексте"доверия своему Ламе", т. е. сейчас вам приходится отдуватся за "очередной базар своего Ламы".

 P.s.Дима годков сколь будет, не затруднит сообщить, там в профиле графа естьдля возраста, честные и серьёзные практики там ставят свой возраст, даже причём очень молодые, и как показывает опыт с ними можно кое о чём говорить,непрставленный возраст по умолчанию подозревает что вам скорее всего 18-20 лет,а тут(на форуме) не так много специалистов по подростковым комплексам, и я не думаю что с вами кто-то серьёзно будет разговаривать. Я бы правда с удовольствием с вами поговорил, да просто уже столько лет утекло что я и не помню свои подростковые переживания, так что едва ли могу вампомочь.

P.s.s. Сейчас сильно-то не падайте со стульев, но как самый отпетый хулитель вашего любимого учителю на этом форуме я наверное впервые похвалю Нидала.Упоминаемое вам учение о партнёрских отношениях Оле Нидала, хоть
и не имеет никакого отношения к буддизму, вот чес слово безо всякого стёба,очень ценно и интересно, и актуально действительно для многих людей нашего времени,не только буддистов. Оле действительно смог очень,точно выразить свой взгляд на партнёрские отношения, и с его рекомендациями в этом вопросе не грех ознакомится многим, и принять как руководство к действию. Но......... вся беда-то в том среди его учеников я не видел хоть мало-мальски следующих его рекомендациям,в основном сплошной "Дом-2"

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Дима Саб, кстати говоря Вы не хотели бы взять свои слова обратно по поводу наличия у Будды Шакьямуни 500 наложниц, да заодно нехило было бы извениться за дезинформацию у читателей форума, а заодно и осмыслить данную ситуацию в контексте"доверия своему Ламе", т. е. сейчас вам приходится отдуватся за "очередной базар своего Ламы".
> 
>  P.s.Дима годков сколь будет, не затруднит сообщить, там в профиле графа естьдля возраста, честные и серьёзные практики там ставят свой возраст, даже причём очень молодые, и как показывает опыт с ними можно кое о чём говорить,непрставленный возраст по умолчанию подозревает что вам скорее всего 18-20 лет,а тут(на форуме) не так много специалистов по подростковым комплексам, и я не думаю что с вами кто-то серьёзно будет разговаривать. Я бы правда с удовольствием с вами поговорил, да просто уже столько лет утекло что я и не помню свои подростковые переживания, так что едва ли могу вампомочь.
> 
> P.s.s. Сейчас сильно-то не падайте со стульев, но как самый отпетый хулитель вашего любимого учителю на этом форуме я наверное впервые похвалю Нидала.Упоминаемое вам учение о партнёрских отношениях Оле Нидала, хоть
> и не имеет никакого отношения к буддизму, вот чес слово безо всякого стёба,очень ценно и интересно, и актуально действительно для многих людей нашего времени,не только буддистов. Оле действительно смог очень,точно выразить свой взгляд на партнёрские отношения, и с его рекомендациями в этом вопросе не грех ознакомится многим, и принять как руководство к действию. Но......... вся беда-то в том среди его учеников я не видел хоть мало-мальски следующих его рекомендациям,в основном сплошной "Дом-2"


podderzhivaju

----------


## Вао

Лишний раз убеждаюсь в правоте пословицы:
" Ни что, так не дескредитирует Учителя, как излишне фанатичные последователи"  :Wink:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима Саб, кстати говоря Вы не хотели бы взять свои слова обратно по поводу наличия у Будды Шакьямуни 500 наложниц, да заодно нехило было бы извиниться за дезинформацию у читателей форума, а заодно и осмыслить данную ситуацию в контексте "доверия своему Ламе", т. е. сейчас вам приходится отдуватся за "очередной базар своего Ламы".


Нет, я не изменил своего мнения, поэтому не знаю, за что мне извиняться. Про наложниц не я, а Оле говорил. Сколько их там было 500 или 8 000, как об этом говорится в Чандамахаросана-тантре - это не имеет значения.

А про жизнь при дворе Будда сам расказывал в сутрах. 

Сукхамала сутра:

"У меня было три дворца: один для холодного сезона, один для жаркого сезона, и один для дождливого сезона. Во время четырех месяцев дождливого сезона меня развлекали во дворце для дождливого сезона музыканты, *среди которых не было ни одного мужчины,* и я ни разу не выходил из дворца..."




> P.s. Дима годков сколь будет, не затруднит сообщить, там в профиле графа есть для возраста, честные и серьёзные практики там ставят свой возраст...


Не понимаю при чём здесь возраст. Можете теперь посмотреть в профиле.




> Сейчас сильно-то не падайте со стульев, но как самый отпетый хулитель вашего любимого учителя на этом форуме я наверное впервые похвалю Нидала...


Ура! Хоть в чем-то Вы согласны с Оле! Меня это не может не радовать!  :Smilie: 

Куру Хунг, а Вы сами-то в Дзогчен не из АП случайно пришли?

----------


## Legba

Дима, Вы меня просто сразили наповал, честно говоря....
Сами понимаете чем....  :Smilie: 
Кстати, лучше напишите год рождения, а то перебивать замаетесь.

Я тут выскажу одно свое глобальное ИМХО.
Может я чего не знаю, тогда поправьте. 
На пространстве бывшего союза, на мой взгляд, именно гелугпинские Учителя в наибольшем объеме дают тантрические учения. Давайте рассмотрим ситуацию. Кагью представлены почти исключительно "Алмазным путем". Не надо меня пинать, но Оле Нидал не дает подробных учений по тантре. Какие тому причины - дело другое, но ни вангов, ни комментариев на Чакрасамвару (сколь я понимаю - основного йидама Карма Кагью) от него никто не получал. Это не ругань, это констатация. Нингма в наибольшей степени представлены учениками Норбу Римпоче. Поскольку тантрические практики в данном случае относятся к вторичным, они также подробно не комментируются. Есть, конечно, "Центр Падмасамбхавы" - да, там ученики получают серъезные ванги и комментарии. Сакья в России почти не представлены. А вот Гелуг...
Ежегодно даются ванги или циклы вангов, сопровождаемые серьезнейшими комментариями. Посмотрите, хотя бы, на программу учений Кирти Ценшаб Римпоче. Или Геше Джампа Тинлея. Или...

Так что идея о том, что в Гелуг "мало тантры" уж в российских условиях особенно абсурдна.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, Вы меня просто сразили наповал, честно говоря....
> Сами понимаете чем...


Это чем же?




> Я тут выскажу одно свое глобальное ИМХО...


Пётр, я не хочу обсуждать у кого больше, а у кого меньше тантризма. Слова 16-го Кармапы о Гелукпе были высказаны как минимум четверть века назад. Всё течёт - всё меняется. Прощу прощения, что не удержался и привёл цитату Оле из "Горячего Трона".




> Нингма в наибольшей степени представлены учениками Норбу Римпоче.


Пётр, я бы не рискнул называть "ДО" Ньингмапой. Главой Ньингмапы считается Е.С. Дуджом Римпоче. Да и сам Намкай Норбу дистанцируется от "Старой Школы" и говорит, что Дзогчен - самостоятельное учение и было задолго до Падмасамбхавы.

----------


## Legba

Пётр, я бы не рискнул называть "ДО" Ньингмапой. Главой Ньингмапы считается Е.С. Дуджом Римпоче. Да и сам Намкай Норбу дистанцируется от "Старой Школы" и говорит, что Дзогчен - самостоятельное учение и было задолго до Падмасамбхавы.
Это было, безусловно, некоторое обобщение. Но согласитесь, что если выбирать из 4(5) традиций, то Намкай Норбу Римпоче *ближе всего* к Нингма.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Это было, безусловно, некоторое обобщение. Но согласитесь, что если выбирать из 4(5) традиций, то Намкай Норбу Римпоче *ближе всего* к Ньингма.


Ну, не знаю, ближе-дальше ли. Это - совершенно отдельная тема.

----------


## Legba

Ну и ладно.
Так что, собственно, Вы хотели сказать про секс?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ну и ладно.
> Так что, собственно, Вы хотели сказать про секс?


Пётр, всё, что я хотел сказать, я уже сказал.  :Smilie:  

Но специально для Вас повторюсь:

1) Существует альтернативная точка зрения на способ достижения Просветления Буддой Шакьямуни;

2) Нам ничто не мешает использовать чистое видение в "бытовом" сексе, как тому учит Оле.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пётр, всё, что я хотел сказать, я уже сказал.  
> 
> Но специально для Вас повторюсь:
> 
> 1) Существует альтернативная точка зрения на способ достижения Просветления Буддой Шакьямуни;
> 
> 2) Нам ничто не мешает использовать чистое видение в "бытовом" сексе, как тому учит Оле.


А можно повторится со своими вопросами:

- что это за альтернативная точка зрения?

- с чего вы решили, что у вас - чистое видение (что в бытовом буддизме, что в бытовом факе)?

----------


## Legba

Присоединяюсь к вопросам Пампкина.
И пару своих замечаний:
1. Альтернативная *чему*? Тоске, описанной в сутрах? :Cool:  В приведенной Вами цитате написано, *для кого* эта альтернатива. Вы, мне кажется, все хотите составить альтернативу какому-то мифическому братству аскетов-негодяев, не дающих Вам завести 500 наложниц. Заводите, лишь бы здоровье позволило.

2. Чистое видение - оно или есть, или нет. Если есть - то не только в сексе. Если нет - то и в сексе тоже нет. Если Вам "ничто не мешает" иметь чистое видение, я за Вас рад. Другим, например мне, повезло меньше.

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> Если я правильно понимаю историю, то начиная с Гомпопы в Кагью введена монашеская дисциплина...


Если учесть, что Гампопа вообще и основал школу [Дагпо] Кагью, то надо полагать, что, действительно, и монашеские обеты и всё остальное в этой школе исходит именно от него. Однако были и другие школы Кагью, возникшие до или одновременно с Дагпо (напр. Цхалпа, Шангпа), и передача монашеских обетов в них также была. Гампопа же взял обеты у сакьясца, если мне не изменяет память. Так, маленькая справка.

----------


## куру хунг

> Главой Ньингмапы считается Е.С. Дуджом Римпоче. .


 Дружище ауууу, помер он(Дуджом) уже давненько лет наверное 10-15 назад, кто точно знает поправте, уже кажется человека 3 сменилось на данной должности. Дима вы сейчас стали жертвой ещё одной дезухи.
Сейчас объясню в чём дело. С некоторых пор, года 3-4 назад, в журнале издаваемом АП кажется "Мир кагью", начали вдруг появляться статьи признаных мастаров тибетского буддизма Дуджома Римпоче, Дилго Кьенце Римпоче, Гендюна Римпоче и т. д. Причина появления их статей  на страницах надаловского издания, казалось поначалу парадоксом, дело в том что кроме материалов Оле,Ханны, Шамара да пары тройки учеников Нидала, там в принципе никто никогда и не печатался. Я понимаю так , что Оле решил немного "разнообразить репертуар", а заодно и повысить своё реномы в глаза почтеннейшей публики и начал публиковать людей явно не поддерживавших его раскольническую деятельность. Но вся заковыка в том , что почтеннейшие мэтры давно померли, и самое гнусное то что своих читателе они не уведомляли , что данные авторы давно пребывают в мирах иных. Вот и получается, и горькая и комедийная картины., большинство людей из АП так и по настоящее время пребывают в уверенности.что Оле поддерживаят такие личности как, Дуджом Римпоче, Дилго Кьенце Римпоче и др. и не подозревают,что на настоящий момент они не только не возглавляют Нингмапу, но и их давно нет в живых. Вот такие пироги.

----------


## Штелп

Никого не трогая, ни монахов, ни учителей монахов, ни мирян другой школы склоняющихся к аскезе, хочу обратить внимание на тот факт, что для здоровых(физическое здоровье), нормальных(психическое здоровье) людей- секс полезен. :Smilie:   А тот , кто этим(сексом) заниматься не будет, :Big Grin:   страстно его(секс) игнорируя- нанесёт вред себе(а если закон соответствующий придумают,а за нашими депутатами не заржавеет... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )и государству...                                                                                                               :Smilie:  КуруХунг, Вы так страстно пишете про Оле, откройте секрет(в ПС) золотого ключика?..?..?

----------


## PampKin Head

Аж страшно стало! Ну ладно, уговорил. Согласные мы!!! )

----------


## Штелп

Консенсус в вопросе?? Аллах акбар.(шёпотом: про акбар- шутка. Шутка-шутка.) :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Легба №7 - какой ужас!
Из перечисленного вот только с родителями, родственниками и придерживающимися однодневного обета .. того .. воздержался ..
А так все по полной программе и в полной мере.
И очень сожалею, что искусство общения с женщиной открывается только к этим годам. Впрочем, многое еще можно успеть.
Чего и вам желаю.

----------


## Legba

Мне кажется, Штелп и Дима все-таки настаивают на заговоре мирян-аскетов. Неужели приведенная мной цитата показалась вам столь серьезным ущемлением ваших сексуальных свобод? Интересно, какой именно пункт вас смутил? :Wink:  (шучу, мне этого лучше не знать). 

Банзай, не расстраивайтесь. Поле для экспериментов еще очень широко. Совершенно не упомянуты некрофилия и зоофилия. А уж возможности BDSM и вовсе безграничны  :Stick Out Tongue:   Вот у тхеравадинцев (где-то читал) нельзя делать это с отрезанной человеческой головой. Вот это - ограничение так ограничение! (честно говоря, до прочтения мне это на ум не приходило). :Embarrassment:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста... Про БДСМ Будда ничего не говорил! Если не брать крайности чувственности и аскетичности...

Интересно, а каковы ограничения мирян-йогинов АП? А то получится, что и цепляться то не за что!  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

А секс может быть и практикой... ну сострадания например  :Smilie:  Главное - подход! БДСМ - преодоление боли, подавление своего Эго (для Нижних, в основном)... Короче, практикой может быть всё, даже поход в душ, ежели представлять, что это не просто вода, а очищающий источник, ниспосланный вам йидамом, например  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Намечается определенный консенсус. Мне кажется, пора переходить от слов к делу. Только вот вопрос - согласятся ли представители АП быть "Нижними"? Или так далеко сострадательность, мужество и веселость не заходят? :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> БДСМ - преодоление боли, подавление своего Эго (для Нижних, в основном)


Прямо мирская Випассана какая-то!

P.S. Cострадательный, мужественный и веселый Верхний поможет выйти вам за пределы! [майл, телефон]

P.S.S. Если тут заговорили о чистом видении и его наличии в жизни\сексе, то всегда хотел посмотреть на капрофагов в живую!!! Дайте два!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Главное - подход! БДСМ - преодоление боли, подавление своего Эго (для Нижних, в основном)...


Тут легко ошибиться.
Теоретически Нижний в БДСМ действительно может отбросить привязанность к эго. Секс из сострадания...
Тогда это будет подобно Еше Цогял, которая давала передачу тем, кто её скопом изнасиловал. (Чем не образчик БДСМ для практики?)

Но есть большая разница - секс из сострадания, когда это послужит благой причиной для живого существа, или из привязанности к удовольствию, которое оправдывается состраданием. 
В таком случае самообман до добра не доведёт. 

И очень легко сойти со Срединного пути в одну из крайностей - потворства чувственным желаниям или пренебрежения плотью.

----------


## Legba

Ну вот, выясняется, что термин "прямое *введение*" не такой уж и ошибочный... Просто сразу не разобрались, о чем речь-то шла!

----------


## PampKin Head

Быть осторожным, четко отслеживать девиации вправо\влево - это финские архетипы. 

Славянский ум - разорвать рубаху до пупа и сигануть с крыши по мановению пальца Гуру... Валятся на земле переломанным и глядеть в небеса... Ригпа.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Славянский ум - разорвать рубаху до пупа и сигануть с крыши по мановению пальца Гуру... Валятся на земле переломанным и глядеть в небеса... Ригпа.


Ужоснах. 
Это тупость, самая натуральная тупость. 
Пусть даже и сдобренная преданностью.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ужоснах. 
> Это тупость, самая натуральная тупость. 
> Пусть даже и сдобренная преданностью.


Однако далеко не тупица Наропа прыгнул с крыши монастыря по велению Тилопы... И разбился вхлам. Отцы-Основатели.

 :Wink: 

Отцы всех страстных мальчиков Кагью.

P.S. Кста... Отношения Тилопа\Наропа, Марпа\Миларепа - чистой воды SM!

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Однако далеко не тупица Наропа прыгнул с крыши монастыря по велению Тилопы...


Но рубаху-то, рубаху-то ведь не рвал поди! В этом вся разница. :Smilie:  Сложность не в том, чтобы сделать то, что велит учитель, сложно при этом от себя ничего не добавить. В этом весь ужоснах славянского ума.
гыыыыыыыыыыыы

----------


## PampKin Head

Так то же индийский ум!

А славянскому без рубахи до пупа никак не можно...

Страсть пылает в глазах этих людей. Бруталы и поклонники гневных Йидамов...

----------


## Legba

Доминирование, побои, унижения, прыжки с крыши, строительные работы.
Выезд, апартаменты. Дорого.

----------


## Аньезка

> Тут легко ошибиться.
> Теоретически Нижний в БДСМ действительно может отбросить привязанность к эго. Секс из сострадания...
> Тогда это будет подобно Еше Цогял, которая давала передачу тем, кто её скопом изнасиловал. (Чем не образчик БДСМ для практики?)
> 
> Но есть большая разница - секс из сострадания, когда это послужит благой причиной для живого существа, или из привязанности к удовольствию, которое оправдывается состраданием. 
> В таком случае самообман до добра не доведёт. 
> 
> И очень легко сойти со Срединного пути в одну из крайностей - потворства чувственным желаниям или пренебрежения плотью.


Эмм... вообще-то, БДСМ - это необязательно секс. Это зачастую сессии без полового контакта. Каждый находит в Теме своё, но главное, имхо, - выход за пределы своего обычного "Я". Плюс, еще интересный момент - так называемый "сабспейс" - "особое трансовое состояние нижнего, возникающее в процессе action, и сопровождающееся выделением эндорфинов на фоне эмоционального подъема". Подробнее здесь: http://www.shorox.ru/book_8_6.htm
Уж не имеем ли мы дело с чем-то сродни медитативному экспириенсу?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Эмм... вообще-то, БДСМ - это необязательно секс. Это зачастую сессии без полового контакта. Каждый находит в Теме своё, но главное, имхо, - выход за пределы своего обычного "Я". Плюс, еще интересный момент - так называемый "сабспейс" - "особое трансовое состояние нижнего, возникающее в процессе action, и сопровождающееся выделением эндорфинов на фоне эмоционального подъема". Подробнее здесь: http://www.shorox.ru/book_8_6.htm
> Уж не имеем ли мы дело с чем-то сродни медитативному экспириенсу?


 :EEK!:  

Бедные деревенские парни из АП!

"...и они учат нас ковыряться в носу" (с) Маркиз Де Сад.

P.S. Вспомнил описания Горы-цвета-меди... Впечатлился...

----------


## Legba

Уж не имеем ли мы дело с чем-то сродни медитативному экспириенсу?

Эфто сморя на чо медитовать...  :Wink: 
Строго говоря - видимо нет. Попадание в сабспэйс зависит, в очень большой степени, от химии организма. Туда "пускают" далеко не всех, словить эту эндорфиновую атаку могут единицы. Если уж хотите искать аналогии, то это скорее прием MDMA, чем медитативная практика.

----------


## Таши

> Быть осторожным, четко отслеживать девиации вправо\влево - это финские архетипы. 
> 
> Славянский ум - разорвать рубаху до пупа и сигануть с крыши по мановению пальца Гуру... Валятся на земле переломанным и глядеть в небеса... Ригпа.


 Pampkin Head, насчёт ума славянского - это слишком категорично) 

 Или же, тогда получается, что ум Наропы тоже был славянский ;-)

 это, естесственно не призыв прыгать с крыш в религиозном экстазе) просто маленькая поправочка насчёт того, что у ума нет национальности) в обычном человеческом смысле)) у него есть только тенденции ;-)

----------


## PampKin Head

Про Наропу промашка вышла... (

Не рвал он рубаху (с) Берхин...

У относительного ума - всего в наличии.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Однако далеко не тупица Наропа прыгнул с крыши монастыря по велению Тилопы... И разбился вхлам. Отцы-Основатели.


Был бы Наропа умней - не понадобилось бы ему разбиваться вхлам.

Вот один такой Нижний нашёл себе просветлённого Верхнего и основал линию.
А сколько таких нижних убилось нахрен потому, что их верхний был не просветлённым, а так, мелким гурой?
Так что Наропе просто повезло с Верхним, поэтому его история и дошла до нас  :Smilie: 

И вапсче:

"Если два человека делают одно и то же, это не значит, что они делают одно и то же" (С)Клейн

----------


## PampKin Head

> Был бы Наропа умней - не понадобилось бы ему разбиваться вхлам.


Сомневаюсь, что у нас вместе взятых наберется на ноготь с мизинца Наропы качеств и ума...
Виш, уже и Наропа - недостаточно умен...

Чак цел ло, чак цел ло, чак цел ло...

P.S. Шакьямуни, следуя логике, повезло с деревом... А сколько людей закончили солнечным ударом?!!!

----------


## Legba

Вот он - заговор мирян-аскетов.
В субботу вечером, вместо того, чтобы пойти на дискотеку (или на Тематический action :Wink: ), сидят насупротив компов и рассуждают. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Эмм... вообще-то, БДСМ - это необязательно секс. Это зачастую сессии без полового контакта.


Ну да ладно, я устриц не ел, поэтому высказывать мои догадки об их вкусе не совсем правильно.  :Smilie: 

Тем не менее, мне кажется,  БДСМ имеет отношение к буддийской практике такое же, как и обильное употребление водки, например. 
А почему нет? 
Вот только спившихся алкопрактиков много,  а новых Другпа Кюнлегов не видно.




> сопровождающееся выделением эндорфинов на фоне эмоционального подъема". Уж не имеем ли мы дело с чем-то сродни медитативному экспириенсу?


А как именно сабспейс способствует постижению пустоты и бодхичитты?

----------


## Таши

> Был бы Наропа умней - не понадобилось бы ему разбиваться вхлам.
> 
> Вот один такой Нижний нашёл себе просветлённого Верхнего и основал линию.
> А сколько таких нижних убилось нахрен потому, что их верхний был не просветлённым, а так, мелким гурой?
> Так что Наропе просто повезло с Верхним, поэтому его история и дошла до нас 
> 
> И вапсче:
> 
> "Если два человека делают одно и то же, это не значит, что они делают одно и то же" (С)Клейн


 Будды разные нужны, Будды разные важны... Андрей часто вижу, как вы пытаетесь разные втиснуть нечто в неподходящие по размеру рамки ;-) то слишком узкие, то слишком большие. 
 Почему бы не позволить  вещам просто существовать? По-русски звучит коряво, но имелось в виду банальное "let things happen"

 Даже то, что "много нижних убилось", - да, конечно, это беда, но не думается, что всё так трагично. Будды милостивы и даже при совсем замутнённом уме, в случае самозабвенной и искренней практики, верной хотя бы на 0.01%, всегда являют миллионы лазеек если не для просветления, то для дальнейших связей на будущее уж точно...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну да ладно, я устриц не ел, поэтому высказывать мои догадки об их вкусе не совсем правильно.
> 
> Тем не менее, мне кажется, БДСМ имеет отношение к буддийской практике такое же, как и обильное употребление водки, например.


Это либо взаимоисключающее, либо лукавство... 
Сравнивать это с чрезмерным употреблением алкоголя - весьма забавное мероприятие.

Пьяный Чод для кого то - способ оправдания пьянства. А для кого то - путь из Сансары.

Кста... У Бодхисаттвы нет рубильника, которым он вырубает намерение спасти живых существ и идет куда-то пестовать свои низменные темки... Бодхисаттва помогает *всем* *любыми доступными способами*. С кем карма сведет.

----------


## Таши

> Вот он - заговор мирян-аскетов.
> В субботу вечером, вместо того, чтобы пойти на дискотеку (или на Тематический action), сидят насупротив компов и рассуждают.


 Legba) дружище, вы очень оптимистично высказались ;-)
Если бы "мирян-аскетов"!! ;-) заговор лентяев-болтунов, вот кого. Вместо, чтобы идти медитировать (или хотя бы уж приносить радость своим телом другим живым существам ;-), они сидят (ещё вернее, - мы сидим) супротив компов и просто тратят драгоценное время драгоценной человеческой жизни на ничего не значащую болтовню...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> часто вижу, как вы пытаетесь разные втиснуть нечто в неподходящие по размеру рамки ;-) то слишком узкие, то слишком большие.


Смещение рамок это ж любимое человеческое развлечение, на этом построено большинство социальных игр приматов.

Но большое спасибо за ваш совет, он очень уместен.




> Даже то, что "много нижних убилось", - да, конечно, это беда, но не думается, что всё так трагично.


Анекдот хороший есть про публичный дом:
"Да, ужас... Но не "ужас-ужас-ужас!!!"




> Будды милостивы и даже при совсем замутнённом уме, в случае самозабвенной и искренней практики, верной хотя бы на 0.01%, всегда являют миллионы лазеек если не для просветления, то для дальнейших связей на будущее уж точно...


Но ведь Ваджраяна не совсем односторонний экспресс и иногда самозабвенная и искренняя практика ведёт прямиком в ваджрный ад.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Это либо взаимоисключающее, либо лукавство...


Ну вот. Вы меня раскусили. Я слукавил в обсуждении. Меня нужно наказать.

(А вдруг у меня сострадание от этого разовьётся?)

----------


## Аньезка

> Я слукавил в обсуждении. Меня нужно наказать.


Ты хоть бы смайлы ставил!!! :Big Grin:  

Последние самые горячо обсуждаемые темы на БФ: "СЕКС", Перенесите тему про секс", "Страстное Просветление"...   Браты, жжоте!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну вот. Вы меня раскусили. Я слукавил в обсуждении. Меня нужно наказать.
> 
> (А вдруг у меня сострадание от этого разовьётся?)



От наказаний проявляется страдание -> отречение -> желание избавить всех от страданий...  :Wink:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Ты хоть бы смайлы ставил!!!


Тогда я бы поствил вот такой:  :Cool:

----------


## Legba

*Браты, жжоте!*

Ну, а сколько можно нудеть, пустота, все такое....
Мы вот, хотя и не АП, а тож это...  Значицца....
Помогать живым существам хотим, вот!
Правда, желательно, своего биологического вида, 
ну и чтобы это.... Того.... А то ведь серццу не прикажешь!


Может сохранить скриншот? А то ведь Модератор увидит - репутацию-то посшибает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> От наказаний проявляется страдание -> отречение -> желание избавить всех от страданий...


Тогда что ж, блин, у меня это сострадание от бесконечных страданий сансары ещё само не развилось?  

Рази ж если меня выпороть, понимание появится?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тогда что ж, блин, у меня это сострадание от бесконечных страданий сансары ещё само не развилось?  
> 
> Рази ж если меня выпороть, понимание появится?


Кого не били с четким намерением забить... Тот читает книжки.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Кого не били с четким намерением забить... Тот читает книжки.


Тогда обязанность бодхисаттвы - бить с намерением забить?

----------


## PampKin Head

Фраза: Кого не били с четким намерением забить... Тот читает книжки.

Была ответом на вопрос: Тогда что ж, блин, у меня это сострадание от бесконечных страданий сансары ещё само не развилось?

P.s. В Сансаре предостаточно учителей Первой Благородной Истины и без Bdsm. Самое печальное, что часто в этой роли выступают персональные боги маленького человечка - его родители.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Внимательно прочитал весь тред, и понял - если еще кто-нить заведет эту бодягу "секс/несекс, гелуг/кагью и прочие дихотомии воспаленного ума", могу с полным правом считать его ПРОВОКАТОРОМ. Страш-ш-шной врах раскаиться, заплачет, но, если попытается продолжить дискашн типа "хотел против стереотипов", я скажу ему: "Буддизм - не против чего-то, буддизм - для!" и продолжу его мочить. Для прояснения его мозгов... Warning! Это было предостережение для следующего, кто попытается, то есть для того, кого еще нет.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А что, в Гелуг практикуют все 6 йог Наропы (С принадлежностью уровня Великой Печати, разберетесь, я думаю=)))... Есть Ямантака, Калачакра, есть Чакрасамвара, Чод, да слушайте, там вообще практик очень много, получить которые в сегодняшнем Алмазном Пути нет вообще никакой возможности... Махамудра есть... Может я не очень информирован, но вот упоминаемая традиция "Сутра-Махамудры"...  А какую Махамудру передает Оле? Только не говорите, что в контексте тантр 
> 
> >"...в Гелугпе, передача передавалась от Далай-ламы обычному человеку - регенту, потом опять Далай-ламе, и снова обычному человеку..."
> 
> А этот обычный человек - Панчен-Лама, как я понял. Круто, товарищи... Я после таких заявлений ничему не удивляюсь...


Толя, позвольте Вам напомнить, что сам Далай-лама 14-й признаёт, что в Тибете в процесс отыскания «высоких перерожденцев» часто вмешивалась политика и сопровождалась борьбой конкурирующих кланов, которые хотели протолкнуть на высокие посты своих кандидатов. Поэтому, он сказал, что не может ручаться за подлинность всех прошлых Далай-лам, но добавляет, что он точно знает, что он был 5-м Далай-ламой. Видимо, этих «политических» выдвиженцев и имел в виду Гошир Гьялцаб под «обычными людьми».

Мы все уважаем школу Гелуг, у неё есть свои сильные стороны, о которых мы все с вами знаем. Но когда они дают поучения по дзогчен и махамудре, не есть ли это то, что 16-й Кармапа называл «махамудрой в области понятий», а Оле «украшением из чужих перьев»?

Сейчас меня снова палками начнут бить.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А можно повторится со своими вопросами:
> 
> - что это за альтернативная точка зрения?


Ну, вот надо всё разжевать и в рот положить.  :Smilie: 

Альтернативная точка зрения в том, что Будда Шакьямуни достиг Просветления во дворце, занимаясь любовью с Гопой, своей супругой.




> - с чего вы решили, что у вас - чистое видение (что в бытовом буддизме, что в бытовом факе)?


А с чего Вы решили, что у меня нет чистого видения? Хотя Вам, наверно, виднее, чем мне.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> 2. Чистое видение - оно или есть, или нет. Если есть - то не только в сексе. Если нет - то и в сексе тоже нет. Если Вам "ничто не мешает" иметь чистое видение, я за Вас рад. Другим, например мне, повезло меньше.


За девять лет совместной жизни у нас с супругой было всякое. Бывало трясло не по-детски! и в какие-то моменты жизни спасало только чистое видение.  :Smilie: 

Я вижу, как изменился я и как изменилась моя жена за шесть лет с того момента, как мы приняли Прибежище у Оле, и это, безусловно, очень положительные изменения. Так что, методы действительно работают!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Что то ни Миларепа, ни Речунгпа в таком стиле не зажигали про "альтернативные" способы!


Недавно перечитал житие Миларепы. Ту самую книгу, которая вызвала во мне интерес к тибетскому буддизму в том далеком 1991 году. 

Марпа там говорит Миларепе: "В будущем суровый аскетизм и методы, которые ты практикуешь (имеется в виду йога туммо и Наро чё друк), не пригодятся, так как у людей не будет таких способностей".

----------


## Толя

>Толя, позвольте Вам напомнить, что сам Далай-лама 14-й признаёт, что в Тибете в процесс отыскания «высоких перерожденцев» часто вмешивалась политика и сопровождалась борьбой конкурирующих кланов, которые хотели протолкнуть на высокие посты своих кандидатов. Поэтому, он сказал, что не может ручаться за подлинность всех прошлых Далай-лам, но добавляет, что он точно знает, что он был 5-м Далай-ламой. Видимо, этих «политических» выдвиженцев и имел в виду Гошир Гьялцаб под «обычными людьми».

...А Кагью все это обошло стороной вы думаете... да?  :Wink:  Она, по вашему, политикой не занималась? И политических выдвиженцев там не было? Ха-ха! То, что ЕС Далай-Лама это признает - говорит о его честности и искренности. И о том, кстати, что практика Дхармы для него важнее присвоенных титулов.  Перерождения Кармап, как и все остальные, учатся заново читать, писать, заново получают все посвящения и передачи, заново практикуют и т.д.  Про Шамарпу можно нарыть столько всего интересного... Но такой наглости - называть человека, что хранит линию после смерти главы школы... Нда... Если кому-то виднее, чем ЕДСЛ, кто должен этим заниматься... 

>Мы все уважаем школу Гелуг, у неё есть свои сильные стороны, о которых мы все с вами знаем. Но когда они дают поучения по дзогчен и махамудре, не есть ли это то, что 16-й Кармапа называл «махамудрой в области понятий», а Оле «украшением из чужих перьев»?

Дима, вы даже на 0.01% не представляете о чем говорите. Почитайте хотя бы биографию Дже Цонкапы. Что он там практиковал и как стал Буддой в бардо. Сразу заметна  «махамудра в области понятий» и  «украшения из чужих перьев»... Тилопа и Наропа - это источники передачи, а не Карма Кагью. Их учения есть во всех школах.

ЗЫ Если Кармапу и Оле действительно больше волнует то, как учат в других школах и присваивают себе "их перья"... То это 8 мирских дхарм. Никто, кроме "Оле Кагью" не несут такую чушь.

----------


## Ондрий

Меня во всех этих возмущениях относительно критики критиков "белых Лам" больше всего умиляет двойной стандарт в подходах. "Ламу Мишу" значит не зазороно пошпынять, а ....

А подход-то критиков критиков один и тот-же = борьба за чистоту рядов. Если уж прятать голову в песок с подходом "не дай бу обидеть высокого бодхисаттву", то и Ламу Мишу оставте в покое. Нехай учит.  :Wink:

----------


## Lungrig

> Сообщение от *Dima Sab.*
> _Но когда они дают поучения по дзогчен и махамудре, не есть ли это то, что 16-й Кармапа называл «махамудрой в области понятий», а Оле «украшением из чужих перьев»?_


нет, это не есть то.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А Кагью все это обошло стороной вы думаете... да?


Думаю, что обошло. 




> Дима, вы даже на 0.01% не представляете о чем говорите...


Толя, может быть и так.  :Smilie:  Но всё, что я здесь пишу - не я придумал. Могу только повторить слова Оле: "Я доверяю своим Учителям". 

Ладно, Толя, мир! Пора заканчивать этот бессмысленный спор.

----------


## Lungrig

> Сообщение от *Dima Sab.*
> _Пора заканчивать этот бессмысленный спор_


Ну и чудненько! Вот замочек бы сами и повесили на тему, не дожидаясь модератора... Назвался груздем - будьте любезны  :Wink:

----------


## Fat

> Ну, вот надо всё разжевать и в рот положить. 
> Альтернативная точка зрения в том, что Будда Шакьямуни достиг Просветления во дворце, занимаясь любовью с Гопой, своей супругой.


Так вот, почему говорят, что просветление (бодхи) не растет на дереве бодхи  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

Что вы так спорите. Это все рекламный ход для привлечения максимального числа последователей. Обычная маркетинговая методика.
" Приходите к нам. У нас все разрешено в отличии от других школ. "  :Wink:

----------


## Legba

Вот ведь, однако...
Дима завел разговор про секс - а сам в кусты. За него все выходные отдувались представители заговора аскетов - мирян из Другпа Кагью, Гелуг и Нингма. Так много интересного обсудили - и Верхних, и Нижних.....
Дима, давайте уже ближе к теме. Что-нибудь про фистинг нам расскажите, или еще чего. А то даже секс сведут к разговорам про "ламу Мишу". :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PampKin Head

Гопа - это гопники, чоли? Такие татарские парни в телогрейках?




> Могу только повторить слова Оле: "Я доверяю своим Учителям".


Эх... Друкпа Кюнлэ, Отец Линии Приемственности, вразуми... Дабы открылся мне альтернативный способ коротания времени в Сансаре.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, давайте уже ближе к теме. Что-нибудь про фистинг нам расскажите, или еще чего.


Пётр, я смотрю, Вы прекрасно осведомлены и владеете терминологией не только в области будда-дхармы. Но мы ведь с Вами не на форуме "Сексуальные извращения" находимся.  :Smilie: 

Вообще-то, я уже всё сказал, что хотел.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пётр, я смотрю, Вы прекрасно осведомлены и владеете терминологией не только в области будда-дхармы. Но мы ведь с Вами не на форуме "Сексуальные извращения" находимся.


А как помогает Бодхисаттва одержимым похотью извращенцам и извращенкам?

Или мы только помогаем страдающим барышням 90-60-90?

----------


## Legba

> А как помогает Бодхисаттва одержимым похотью извращенцам и извращенкам?
> 
> Или мы только помогаем страдающим барышням 90-60-90?


Золотые слова!
Кстати, Дима, для веселого и мужественного практика тантры у Вас довольно суровые представления о границах девиации.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Кстати, Дима, для веселого и мужественного практика тантры у Вас довольно суровые представления о границах девиации.


Пётр, хочу Вас разочаровать, а может порадовать. Я не являюсь практиком тантры. Возможно, после нёндро, я возьму полное посвящение (ванг) от Кармапы в Чакрасамвару. Поживём-увидим.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Золотые слова!
> Кстати, Дима, для веселого и мужественного практика тантры у Вас довольно суровые представления о границах девиации.


3-я стадия сифилиса; прокаженые лепрозориев.

существа любого пола и возраста.

Ведь мы знаем, что *для чистого видения нет границ*.

P.S. Кхорло Демчок полюбит всех. + у Кагью это наследственное: Охранители посылают Дакинь либо уродливых, либо прекрасных..

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Дима писал:




> Пётр, хочу Вас разочаровать, а может порадовать. Я не являюсь практиком тантры.


Что и требовалось доказать... Так чего ж вы тут нам про чистое видение секса заливаете, у вас его априори не может возникнуть, несмотря на все, что говорит Оле по ТВ. Вы о нем ничего, повторяю, не знаете, так что найдите другой объект для приложения сил по "срыванию всех и всяческих масок".

----------


## AndreiCH

> .... у Кагью это наследственное: Охранители посылают *Дакинь либо уродливых*, либо прекрасных..


Правильно, вот и я о том же: Дакини любят косить либо под все доступных красавиц, либо под тугоумных "жертв аборта". Где нибудь да проколишься...на равностном отношении :Smilie:   :Mad:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Правильно, вот и я о том же: Дакини любят косить либо под все доступных красавиц, либо под тугоумных "жертв аборта". Где нибудь да проколишься...на равностном отношении


Недавно так очень повезло с Дакиней!!!  :Smilie:  Спасибки охранителям! )

----------


## AndreiCH

> Недавно так очень повезло с Дакиней!!!  Спасибки охранителям! )


От них чем дальше тем лучше :Smilie:  , они любят еще тренировать наше отречение. Но *далеко посылать их нельзя*, обидятся.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Что и требовалось доказать... Так чего ж вы тут нам про чистое видение секса заливаете, у вас его априори не может возникнуть, несмотря на все, что говорит Оле по ТВ.


Ну, вот ещё один будда, который знает мой ум изнутри лучше меня самого... про то, что у меня может возникнуть, а что не может...  :Smilie:  

Будды, меня окружают одни будды, даки и дакини!!! И после этого кто-то ещё сомневается, что у меня нет чистого видения. Ха-ха! Хо-хо!  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Будды, меня окружают одни будды, даки и дакини!!! И после этого кто-то ещё сомневается, что у меня нет чистого видения. Ха-ха! Хо-хо!


 Ну естестественно, за исключением тех кто не согласен со всем что вещает Оле. :Stick Out Tongue:   Ну беда-то в том что таковых подавляющее большинство в мире. Да и на БФ так же , только вас пока в известность по доброте душевной пока не ставят.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ну естестественно, за исключением тех кто не согласен со всем что вещает Оле.


Куру Хунг, я Вас тоже вижу как будду.




> Ну, беда-то в том, что таковых подавляющее большинство в мире.


Ага, и в нашей солнечной системе! Вся Вселенная восстала против бедного Оле! 

Скорее, подавляющее большинство в мире вообще не знает и ничего никогда не слышало об Оле. 




> Да и на БФ так же, только вас пока в известность по доброте душевной пока не ставят.


Ну, вот пришёл Куру Хунг всех посчитал и рассортировал.  :Smilie:  

Даже, если устроить опрос на форуме "Вы одобряете деятельность Оле как буддийского ламы?" и только 1% ответит "ДА" - это будет всего лишь мнение форума и оно никак не отразится на моем мнении.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Ну, вот ещё один будда, который знает мой ум изнутри лучше меня самого... про то, что у меня может возникнуть, а что не может...  
> 
> Будды, меня окружают одни будды, даки и дакини!!! И после этого кто-то ещё сомневается, что у меня нет чистого видения. Ха-ха! Хо-хо!


Уверенность в реальности своих заблуждений - это ещё не чистое видение  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Уверенность в реальности своих заблуждений - это ещё не чистое видение


Привет ещё одному будде по имени Сергей!  :Smilie:  

Он распознал и прямо указал на реальность моих заблуждений.  :Smilie:  Значит мне до полного и окончательного просветления рукой подать, когда вокруг меня столько помощников. 

Я благодарен вам за сострадание и сочувствие, которые вы проявляете к заблудшей овечке, дорогие мои будды!  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Привет ещё одному будде по имени Сергей!  
> 
> Он распознал и прямо указал на реальность моих заблуждений.  Значит мне до полного и окончательного просветления рукой подать, когда вокруг меня столько помощников. 
> 
> Я благодарен вам за сострадание и сочувствие, которые вы проявляете к заблудшей овечке, дорогие мои будды!


Дима, я вам ничего не указывал.
Моё высказывание относится не к вам лично, а  к сказанному вами.  :Smilie: 
Имел в виду только то, что считать, что тебя окружают даки и дакини и видеть это - это не одно и тоже.
А то, что говорит Оле, нужно ещё правильно понимать, тем более если практик сам признаёт, что он пока ещё делает нёндро.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Имел в виду только то, что считать, что тебя окружают даки и дакини и видеть это - это не одно и тоже.


Сергей, Вы снова говорите банальности. 

Если я стану утверждать, что меня на самом деле окружают даки и дакини, меня уличат в шизофрении. И это будет недалеко от истины. Оле говорит не о таком "чистом видении".

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, Вы снова говорите банальности. 
> 
> Если я стану утверждать, что меня на самом деле окружают даки и дакини, меня уличат в шизофрении. И это будет недалеко от истины. Оле говорит не о таком "чистом видении".


Да... я всегда говорю банальности...  :Smilie: .

Но вы сами говорите, что только делаете нёндро.
Можете ли вы  говорить с тем же пониманием которое использует Оле, и вкладывать тот же смысл, что ии Оле?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Сергей, отвечу словами Игоря Берхина.

«Совершенное восприятие Учителя как будды возможно только в чистом видении мандалы. Но если такой способности нет, то при опасности породить о своем учителе негативные суждения или даже просто суждения как об обычном человеке, следует обезопасить себя от этого с помощью соответствующих рассуждений, при этом ясно понимая, что это *рассудочная деятельность*, а не подлинное чистое видение.

Важно ясно различать, когда мы действительно воспринимаем действия учителя как просветленную активность, а когда мы интерпретируем эту деятельность как таковую. Если же даже такой способности нет, то тогда *лучше хотя бы интерпретировать.*

Естественно, когда у нас нет реализации, то *мы можем только конструировать ее подобие*  в соответствии с методом, который нам передал Учитель, и это помогает нам снискать поток благодати от него, что, в свою очередь, может поспособствовать обретению реализации» (Конец цитаты.)

Теоретически мы с Вами знаем, что все мы потенциально являемся буддами, но пока это знание не реализовано.

Надеюсь, Вы не станете отрицать, что во мне, в Вас, в Куру Хунге и Ко. безначально присутствует будда-природа, которая никогда не возникала и не исчезает, и, которая, к сожалению, по всей видимости, пока покрыта толстым слоем омрачений.

Признаюсь, на данном этапе моё чистое видение является *умопостроением*. Я с этим не спорю. Но лучше иметь такое чистое видение, чем совсем никакого.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Надеюсь, Вы не станете отрицать, что во мне, в Вас, в Куру Хунге и др. безначально присутствует будда-природа, которая никогда не возникала и не исчезает, и, которая, к сожалению, по всей видимости, пока покрыта толстым слоем омрачений.
> 
> Признаюсь, на данном этапе моё чистое видение является *умопостроением*. Я с этим не спорю. Но лучше иметь такое чистое видение, чем совсем никакого.


Дим, а как вам такой логический довод, что ваше умопостроение "чистого видения" как концепция есть ни что иное как дополнительный "толстый" слой омрачения в добавок к омрачениям обыкновенного, среднестатистического человека. :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дим, а как вам такой логический довод, что ваше умопостроение "чистого видения" как концепция есть ни что иное как дополнительный "толстый" слой омрачения в добавок к омрачениям обыкновенного, среднестатистического человека.


Как однажды заметил Войтек: "Медитация - это тоже умопостроение, но это полезное умопостроение, которое однажды может вывести нас за пределы всяких умопостроений".

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Признаюсь, на данном этапе моё чистое видение является *умопостроением*. Я с этим не спорю. Но лучше иметь такое чистое видение, чем совсем никакого.


Может и лучше, а может и нет...
Смотря как вы с этим работаете  :Smilie:

----------


## AndreiCH

Дим я понял, видимо ваше представлене о собственном чистом видении что-то вроде практики парамиты -энтузиазма, нечто вдохновляющее вас практиковать буддизм, но не имееющее под собой ни условной, ни абсолютной реальности. Так?

----------


## PampKin Head

Пестовать страсти, не имея актуальной способности отсекать, трансформировать, самоосвобождать; прикрывая это концептами вроде "чистого видения" - прямая дорога в ады.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Пестовать страсти, не имея актуальной способности отсекать, трансформировать, самоосвобождать; прикрывая это концептами вроде "чистого видения" - прямая дорога в ады.


PampKin Head, если я говорю Вам, что рассматриваю Вас как потенциального будду, который пока, по всей видимости, не реализовал это знание, а Вы меня за это в ады! 

Спасибо Вам за Вашу доброту и мягкосердечие!  :Cool:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дим я понял, видимо ваше представлене о собственном чистом видении что-то вроде практики парамиты - энтузиазма, нечто вдохновляющее вас практиковать буддизм, но не имееющее под собой ни условной, ни абсолютной реальности. Так?


AndreiCH, Вы хоть сами поняли, что сказали? Я - нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, если я говорю Вам, что рассматриваю Вас как потенциального будду, который пока, по всей видимости, не реализовал это знание, а Вы меня за это в ады! 
> 
> Спасибо Вам за Вашу доброту и мягкосердечие!


Будда, не реализовавший знание, - и не Будда вовсе!

А человек отправляется туда, куда влечет проявляющийся кармический потенциал.

Эдак я могу вас воспринимать:
- Майклом Джексоном (голос есть - значит и петь сможете);
- Сергеем Бубкой (ноги есть - прыгать научитесь);
и так и далее, по аналогии.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Будда, не реализовавший знание, - и не Будда вовсе! А человек отправляется туда, куда влечет проявляющийся кармический потенциал.


Да, да!

Но мне гораздо приятнее думать о Вас как о человеке, обладающем изначально просветленной (но пока не раскрытой) будда-природой, а не как о запутавшемся жалком ничтожном человечешке, который угрожает мне адами. 

На уровне тела, мне гораздо приятнее видеть в Вас потенциального Херуку или Дака, а не "скопление нечистот". 

Почувствуйте разницу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, да!
> 
> Но мне гораздо приятнее думать о Вас как о человеке, обладающем изначально просветленной (но пока не раскрытой) будда-природой, а не как о запутавшемся жалком ничтожном человечешке, который угрожает мне адами. 
> 
> На уровне тела, мне гораздо приятнее видеть в Вас потенциального Херуку или Дака, а не "скопление нечистот". 
> 
> Почувствуйте разницу.


Если бы я мог отправить вас в ады, то превзошёл бы всех Будд и Бодхисаттв трех времен и десяти направлений. 

А если я свалю вас на землю и встану армейскими ботинками на ваше лицо, вы продолжите видеть во мне Будду или Гневного Херуку?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А если я свалю вас на землю и встану армейскими ботинками на ваше лицо, вы продолжите видеть во мне Будду или Гневного Херуку?


Хороший вопрос. Это будет сложно. Но если мне это удастся, то я смогу поздравить себя с маленькой победой.  :Smilie:

----------


## AndreiCH

> AndreiCH, Вы хоть сами поняли, что сказали? Я - нет.


Дим, я думаю вам извесна практика шести парамит. Там есть практика медитации. 
Определите пожалуйста сами какой из буддийских практик соответствует ваша концентрация на концепте наличия у вас чистого видения. Или это ваше ноу нау?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дим, я думаю вам извесна практика шести парамит. Там есть практика медитации. Определите пожалуйста сами какой из буддийских практик соответствует ваша концентрация на концепте наличия у вас чистого видения. Или это ваше ноу нау?


Думаю, вот в этот самый момент, когда я Вам пытаюсь что-то объяснить, я практикую терпение и усердие. А мой концепт чистого видения мне в этом помогает.  :Smilie:

----------


## AndreiCH

> Думаю, вот в этот самый момент, когда я Вам пытаюсь что-то объяснить, я практикую терпение и усердие. А мой концепт чистого видения мне в этом помогает.


Понятно, это лично ваш концептуальный метод, ваше ноу хау.
А когда я отвечаю вам, надо мной висит голубой шар, он мне помогает понять вас. Это моя концептуальная заморочка. :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Каковы причины сексуальных желаний?
Вот к примеру, голодный человек может просто поесть, утолить голод. Может съесть очень много (обжорство). Может есть только очень вкусную пищу (чревоугодие). Помимо сугубо физического желания, есть еще размышляющие причины. Так, в случае с едой, человек может говорить о еде, давать и отнимать еду и т.п. Но есть еще третья причина. Вы можете дать голодному немного пищи. Вы можете принести немного вкусной пищи в знак любви, признательности или благодарности.
Во всех трех видах причин могут быть как крайности омрачений, так и золотая середина мудрости. 
Нет причин рассматривать секс как нечто особенное в жизни человека. Все возникающие причины - от различающего ума "это хорошо", "это плохо", "это полезно", "это опасно".  Если за различающим умом есть только "наставления", но нет понимания кармы, то следует наставлений придерживаться, но не следует "спорить о вкусах". Если есть понимание кармы - то наставления уже стали своими, чужие наставления больше не нужны.
Буддизм - это срединный путь. Ни аскетизм, ни потакание страстям не являются правильным ответом. 
Когда голоден ешь, когда устал - спи. 
Если тебе нужны ограничители от чревоугодия или обжорства - найди их, но не называй их достижением.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Хочется подытожить тред одним дельным, на мой взгляд, замечанием - изначально Дима объявил, что он не практик тантры. И это была ошибка - основая практика КК - медитация "Три света" - является тантрическим методом. Жаль, что Диме приходится дискутировать по поводу своей практики, о которой он даже не знает, что она такое есть. Что не мешает ему ее делать...  И раздражать множество людей, что не есть гуд для его практики и его личных обстоятельств.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Хочется подытожить тред одним дельным, на мой взгляд, замечанием - изначально Дима объявил, что он не практик тантры. И это была ошибка - основая практика КК - медитация "Три света" - является тантрическим методом. Жаль, что Диме приходится дискутировать по поводу своей практики, о которой он даже не знает, что она такое есть. Что не мешает ему ее делать...  И раздражать множество людей, что не есть гуд для его практики и его личных обстоятельств.


Я имел в виду, что я пока не являюсь "квалифицированным" практиком тантры, в том смысле, что не закончил нёндро и не получил формальное тантрическое посвящение от Кармапы (с обещанием практиковать каждый день).

Не секрет, что некоторые господа с форума не считают практики, которые даёт Оле тантрическими. Поэтому, чтобы они успокоились и не поднимали шум, я написал, что не являюсь практиком тантры.

Однако, признаюсь, эти господа меня совершенно запутали и я уже сам не знаю кем я являюсь, а кем не являюсь.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Однако, признаюсь, эти господа меня совершенно запутали и я уже сам не знаю кем я являюсь, а кем не являюсь.


 Во-во-во, вот с этого всё и начинается, наконец-то мы добились того чего хотели. :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Это как в телефонном диалоге между Любашей и Аллой Борисовной (Альбом «Любаша», «Все ушли в осень»).

АБ: «Все меня спрашивают. Достали уже. Кто такая Любаша? Кто такая Любаша? А я и не знаю, что им ответить. Ну, кто ты такая?».

Л: «Ой! А я и сама не знаю кто я».

АБ: «Ты тоже!? Такая же, как и я. Все говорят, что меня знают, а я сама себя не знаю. О боже! Ну, что помолчим?»

----------


## Fat

> Но мне гораздо приятнее думать о Вас как о человеке, обладающем изначально просветленной (но пока не раскрытой) будда-природой, а не как о запутавшемся жалком ничтожном человечешке, который угрожает мне адами. 
> 
> На уровне тела, мне гораздо приятнее видеть в Вас потенциального Херуку или Дака, а не "скопление нечистот".


Так вот в этом приятно/неприятно собака и порылась  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## куру хунг

> Так вот в этом приятно/неприятно собака и порылась


 Браво Fat, жаль  репутация отключена. +1

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Браво Fat, жаль  репутация отключена. +1


Вот тож... Нравится - не нравится, "репутация +1", репутация "-1"... 

Просто некоторые об этом честно говорят.  А некоторые своё ЧСВ тешат...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Так вот в этом приятно/неприятно собака и порылась.


Ладно, уговорили! Fat и Куру Хунг, будь по вашему. Я буду думать о вас так, как вы того заслуживаете.

----------

